
Show HN: Hover on a Hacker News username to see their bio/profile - ElectronShak
https://github.com/mudulo/hncard
======
ElectronShak
HN Card lets you quickly glance at a user's profile without leaving the page
you're on. You can quickly see a user's bio, karma, account age - plus quick
links to their comments and submissions. Plus, if they have an email address
or Github account in their bio (providing they've set up a Gravatar or Github
avatar), you'll see their avatar too.

